# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  How many people on this site remember the early times on St.Barts.

## Hawke

1980-2010.

----------


## amyb

Somewhat. Can I be of any help, Hawke?  

Many old timers on or lurkers following this forum you know.

----------


## cec1

In my experience, late 70s to early 80s were great! Things began to change mid-80s . . . as telephones arrived!

----------


## JEK

It’s all been great. Some years greater than others! The old Saint Barth is still just around the corner and up that next hill.

----------


## amyb

Yup.  And time marches on...........

----------


## Eve

Things changed most noticeably after Hurricane Luis. Had to rebuild so they made a distinct plan for the future. Good or bad, it is exactly what the big boys wanted.

----------


## kent1994

> Its all been great. Some years greater than others! The old Saint Barth is still just around the corner and up that next hill.



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## davesmom

> 



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  from a semi-old timer..there are still things I have not gotten to or gotten back to..always something new to discover!!

----------


## amyb

I look forward to what 2023 brings!

----------


## 19rose52

Been going to St Barts since  1979 every year Lots of changes, especially since they now cater to people with excessive wealth. things certainly changed, however still love the Island, just do our own thing.Some things have changed for the better ( telephone, roads, supermarkets etc) the bad is there r less and less moderate priced restaurants, especially since we stay for 3 months.

----------


## cec1

> Been going to St Barts since  1979 every year Lots of changes, especially since they now cater to people with excessive wealth. things certainly changed, however still love the Island, just do our own thing.Some things have changed for the better ( telephone, roads, supermarkets etc) the bad is there r less and less moderate priced restaurants, especially since we stay for 3 months.



So many changes! How nice that you have periods when you get to stay 3 months.  I spend a lot of time on the island, but rarely more than a month at a time. In shorter stays, I tend to eat in restaurants (& am occasionally invited to friends’ homes) . . . in longer stays, more time spent in cooking & entertaining at the Villa. Meanwhile, reminiscent of past years, there still are some very good deals in restaurants, particularly at lunch —  e.g., Le Jardin, across from the airport, & the nearby Le Diamant (at backside of the St. Jean pond). Happy New Year!

----------


## 19rose52

Actually agree Le Jardin very good as is Le Piement, Issoletta,Au Regal,, never been to Le Diamanté, but will try it. bananiers also good

----------


## Cwater

> In my experience, late 70s to early 80s were great! Things began to change mid-80s . . . as telephones arrived!



in 87 we used public phones to call the states.  There was one I believe around Wall House.

----------


## noel

We first visited St. Barts in 1980.  Didis parents had built a small house just below the Santa Fe on the road to Gouverneur, which was only partially paved. One memory to share is that this was before the island became such a food place.  We actually brought salami and frozen steaks from St. Louis with us one trip.  Didis mother wouldnt let us go out for dinner to any of the few places anyway  she thought they were too expensive.  Once she relented only enough for us to go to Castelet for drinks.

----------


## KevinS

> Actually agree Le Jardin very good as is Le Piement, Issoletta,Au Regal,, never been to Le Diamanté, but will try it. bananiers also good



Check L'Envol, the new restaurant upstairs at the airport.  It's packed with locals, and usually has a €14 Plat de Jour.  Parking can be tough, but park where you would for Le Jardin and walk over.

----------


## Cwater

> We first visited St. Barts in 1980.  Didis parents had built a small house just below the Santa Fe on the road to Gouverneur, which was only partially paved. One memory to share is that this was before the island became such a food place.  We actually brought salami and frozen steaks from St. Louis with us one trip.  Didis mother wouldnt let us go out for dinner to any of the few places anyway  she thought they were too expensive.  Once she relented only enough for us to go to Castelet for drinks.



wonderful memory and sharing.  I remember the unpaved road as well.  The bumps going and coming were worth it.

----------


## Captain

We have been coming here for 40 years.
Our 1st stay was at the long departed st Barts beach hotel.Now the site of le Barthélemy. Our favorite restaurants were Le Flamboyant with Albert Balayn as chef…pre-Gloriette days and Marigot Bay as well. Le Marine in Gustavia was a must go as well.
On our 1st trip, Christie Brinkley was on the beach wearing the Sports Illustrated cover bathing suit . On this trip she met Billy Joel and the rest was (brief) history.
Tamarin was great back then. So many nice people places and things back then that are gone. Still a very wonderful special place. Bonne Anne everyone!
.

----------


## cassidain

remarkable to have two members on this thread who have been coming to the island for 40 years and have only a handful of posts to the forum.

----------


## andynap

> remarkable to have two members on this thread who have been coming to the island for 40 years and have only a handful of posts to the forum.



I would suspect that most of the island visitors dont post here and there are other sites too. I see some who have been members for years that only have a handful of posts.

----------


## amyb

Posters and lurkers are all welcome. 

I have met so many wonderful "strangers"who do not post, yet know the full cast of characters who do post regularly. Readership counts as many have told me of problems solved and questions answered over their  many years or few weeks of following the SBHONLINE forum. 

I encourage the hesitant readers to jump in and share, but that is simply not for everyone. A certain amount of shyness is understood. I for one, got so much more enjoyment of things St Barths when I became a contributor in 2008. I hope more folks do chime in this year. Seeing things told through new voices with their wide open eyes is a good thing.  At least, let me remind you that you are all welcome here. 

And I will continue to say WELCOME ABOARD!

----------


## mattdinzey

My first trip to St. B was in the mid 70s. I was a kid then. My Dad's parents were born on St. Barths so I have a family connection that goes waaay back! We stayed at Flamands hotel... I THINK the rooms were 35 or 40 bucks per night, with breakfast and dinner!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

More cars, different restaurants but still love it! I do miss the old Bretagne feel in Corossol.....

----------


## Marty

We do. First trip was in 1983. Found a working telephone in the Eden Rock kitchen to call Leo and invite him down. He sent me a telegram in reply to the Sibarth office. Met him at the old airport gate a day or so later. Very romantic. 💕🌴😎

----------


## NancySC

Vaguely remember the phone situation on SBH, but vividly remember on 1 of our trips to Elbow Cay in Abaco, Bahamas, the phone booth there...THE phone booth...the only one!  

La Marine yes numerous times, also Le Ti, when open for lunch ?  remember walking a couple of steps down, someone in what appeared to be a kitchen & open lengthy window ??? anyone else recall that.  And the pizza place before it became The Hideaway ? and New Born with lobster served by beautiful male eyes !

----------


## Cwater

> We have been coming here for 40 years.
> Our 1st stay was at the long departed st Barts beach hotel.Now the site of le Barthélemy. Our favorite restaurants were Le Flamboyant with Albert Balayn as chefpre-Gloriette days and Marigot Bay as well. Le Marine in Gustavia was a must go as well.
> On our 1st trip, Christie Brinkley was on the beach wearing the Sports Illustrated cover bathing suit . On this trip she met Billy Joel and the rest was (brief) history.
> Tamarin was great back then. So many nice people places and things back then that are gone. Still a very wonderful special place. Bonne Anne everyone!
> .



Ahh Le Flamboyant was amazing.  That little walk up the hill past the tennis court.  Enjoyed two wonderful dinners there during honeymoon.  Marigot Bay brings back wonderful memoriesthe lobster.

----------


## chiz

I wore my "sorry no telephones" T-shirt today.....those were the days....no phones....just lost in paradise...

----------


## cec1

> I wore my "sorry no telephones" T-shirt today.....those were the days....no phones....just lost in paradise...



Wonderful, chiz! Regrettably, my “sorry no telephone” t-shirts no longer fit me!

----------


## Captain

Another favorite of ours was Cafe au Port in Gustavia. The vacant space is still on the second floor opposite the post office. The owners had a restaurant in Cannes in the summer then relocated to the Cafe in the winter.

At Marigot Bay they had a beautiful waitress who lived in a catamaran on the bay and would row in to work.
Nice owners who had tragic swimming deaths in rough seas near Toiny I think.
The father died trying to rescue his daughter if my memory is accurate. The restaurant was a family business and they could not manage to keep it going after his passing.

----------


## amyb

I have good memories of each of these spots, Captain. Marigot Bay Club a romantic must each trip. Always rubbed the head of the old fisherman carving as I left and made a wish that I would be back.

----------


## andynap

> I have good memories of each of these spots, Captain. Marigot Bay Club a romantic must each trip. Always rubbed the head of the old fisherman carving as I left and made a wish that I would be back.



We ate at the Marigot Bay Club after the owner died and his wife was getting out of the business. It was like a funeral sad to say.

----------


## TERP37

Honeymooned in St Barts in 1995 and have been coming back ever since!!-Mini Mokes were everywhere then-most expensive lunch I have ever eaten was at the Layfette Club! Enjoyed Castellets before the hurricane wiped it away-Hideaway/Maya's/Eddys were stops back then -Au Port-Le Gommier-Vincent Adams were also frequented

----------


## amyb

> Honeymooned in St Barts in 1995 and have been coming back ever since!!-Mini Mokes were everywhere then-most expensive lunch I have ever eaten was at the Layfette Club! Enjoyed Castellets before the hurricane wiped it away-Hideaway/Maya's/Eddys were stops back then -Au Port-Le Gommier-Vincent Adams were also frequented



Brought back memories of many HAPPY MEALS, St Barths’ style.

----------


## Dwnislnd

Yes, I remember my first landing in St Barts! The immigration and customs was in a VW van. Some things have changed over the last 40 years, but, I still get the warm happy feelings every time we land.

----------


## LouiseL

So much fun reading all the memories from so many. Our first trip to SB was June of 1986 to stay at, what I think I remember at the time, the brand new Manapany. The day before we were leaving, I flew in from NY, and we had made an offer on a house in Atlanta. We still hadnt gotten a response the next day when we left for Miami, no cell phones of course. We had to overnight there before being able to catch a flight to SXM, no direct flights in those days. We arrived at Manapany, where we had a message from the Real Estate agent that a new buyer had shown interest in the house and did we want to increase our offer. We went to the bar, had a couple of tropical drinks, and then made the call back to the states. My husband and I were both stock traders, so we were familiar with the ploy. NO WAY. Let them have it. Needless to say weve lived in that house for the last 36 years. I tell that story all the time when people ask about SB and why we dont try another Island. We have so many great memories of those early days, why would we go anywhere else. We always talk about going to Tawaina and eating lunch at the picnic tables. Grilled fish, the owners catch of the day, and pommes frites. We came for the next several years, stayed different areas of the Island, discovered so much and then took a 13 year break to travel the world. Since 2008 we are back every year and no matter all the changes, why would we go anywhere else?

----------


## amyb

Louise, Phil and I arrived at that very same conclusion. Our search is ended. We have found our happy place right here.

----------


## JEK

We are just neophytes as our first stay was at the Guanahani - extra credit if you know the date it opened and double extra if you know the conceptual name. KevinS need not try to compete.  Anyway we’re are headed back there to see how the facelift worked out for them. I always treasure that loooong drive back from Gustavia at midnight.

----------


## amyb

Our first was Cheval Blanc, then the Isle de France-St Barths Hotel. Instantly fell in love with the island and the hotel first looking through the reception portico.

----------


## Bluemoon

We are getting ready for our 42 nd year. So may great memories of old St Barth. No airport, Mokes, Les Castelets, the Beach Club, Chez Francine on Sundays, Rotisserie in town, Marigot Bay Club, Au Port, Vincent Adam,  La Cave for hydroponic tomatoes, The Anglican Church when only 12 of us would be in attendance.  It was so peaceful and so safe. You could leave anything in your open car and it would be there when you got back. The island was spotless and driving was sane. 
   Even with all the changes , it is still our happy place. We’ve made wonderful friendships that have continued off the island for decades.
   It’s great fun to read about the early days and using French phone cards hoping that you could figure out exactly how many minutes you had left. ;-)
  Happy New Year everyone!

----------


## Cwater

> We are getting ready for our 42 nd year. So may great memories of old St Barth. No airport, Mokes, Les Castelets, the Beach Club, Chez Francine on Sundays, Rotisserie in town, Marigot Bay Club, Au Port, Vincent Adam,  La Cave for hydroponic tomatoes, The Anglican Church when only 12 of us would be in attendance.  It was so peaceful and so safe. You could leave anything in your open car and it would be there when you got back. The island was spotless and driving was sane. 
>    Even with all the changes , it is still our happy place. Weve made wonderful friendships that have continued off the island for decades.
>    Its great fun to read about the early days and using French phone cards hoping that you could figure out exactly how many minutes you had left. ;-)
>   Happy New Year everyone!



our first lunch in 87 was at Chez Francine and one of our most memorable meals was Au Port where the view was amazing before they built the post office. Sitting on the rail.  Thanks for sharing your memories Happy New Year!

----------


## Captain

So our most enduring memory about St Barts may be Oscar the unofficial ambassador dog of Emeraude Plage.
When we arrived he would adopt us for our stay and follow us everywhere. He  was well fed both inside our room and at the local establishments including the old Filao Beach Hotel restaurant . Oscar followed us there and the Host of the restaurant welcomed Oscar instead of his benefactors.
We were not alone in adoring Oscar. Years ago the 1st forum st Barts photography winner was a photo of Oscar on the beach.

----------


## Dana Stocks

Amy, you may recall me introducing myself to you and your husband in June at Santa Fe?  I'm probably an example of a 35 year St Barths visitor who only occasionally posts, but visits the island 2-3 times  year since our first visit!  I'll try to step up my game, including sharing occasional old photos and pics of memorabilia from the 80's onward ...

----------


## cassidain

> I'm probably an example of a 35 year St Barths visitor who only occasionally posts, but visits the island 2-3 times  year since our first visit!  I'll try to step up my game, including sharing occasional old photos and pics of memorabilia from the 80's onward ...



Hawke, you may have started something here !

----------


## amyb

> Amy, you may recall me introducing myself to you and your husband in June at Santa Fe?  I'm probably an example of a 35 year St Barths visitor who only occasionally posts, but visits the island 2-3 times  year since our first visit!  I'll try to step up my game, including sharing occasional old photos and pics of memorabilia from the 80's onward ...



Dana that would be great and something many of us would love to see. Thank you so much. Amy

----------


## elgreaux

> We are getting ready for our 42nd year. So may great memories of old St Barth. No airport, Mokes, Les Castelets, the Beach Club, Chez Francine on Sundays, Rotisserie in town, Marigot Bay Club, Au Port, Vincent Adam,  La Cave for hydroponic tomatoes, The Anglican Church when only 12 of us would be in attendance.  It was so peaceful and so safe. You could leave anything in your open car and it would be there when you got back. The island was spotless and driving was sane. 
>    Even with all the changes , it is still our happy place. We’ve made wonderful friendships that have continued off the island for decades.
>    It’s great fun to read about the early days and using French phone cards hoping that you could figure out exactly how many minutes you had left. ;-)
>   Happy New Year everyone!



No airport? You mean no airport terminal building? Anyone know what year that was built? I remember an early iteration with the open-air bar and newspaper shop...

----------


## cec1

> No airport? You mean no airport terminal building? Anyone know what year that was built? I remember an early iteration with the open-air bar and newspaper shop...



In 1978, the airport “terminal” — where airline desks were found — was in the building on the “far side” of the airport . . . i.e., directly opposite of the present terminal, where Xavier David’s construction management firm now is located.  As I recall, the small terminal, with open-air bar & newspaper shop, opened about 1980.  The “newspaper shop” was very amusing . . . it sometimes had one or two copies of a newspaper that was at least three days old — and usually had been well-read!  Could the bartender have been “Mario,” later of fame at places like Filao Beach Hotel?

----------


## KevinS

> We are just neophytes as our first stay was at the Guanahani - extra credit if you know the date it opened and double extra if you know the conceptual name. KevinS need not try to compete.  Anyway we’re are headed back there to see how the facelift worked out for them. I always treasure that loooong drive back from Gustavia at midnight.



Just to give this question a bump - When the hotel first opened rates were reported to be $260 - $310 per night.  I think they've gone up a bit.

----------


## Hawke

> Hawke, you may have started something here !



 I have told this story before. I was working on Nantucket installing carpet and Julie Bell who was an interior decorator
asked me to bind and install a stair runner in a home in exchange for a week at her villa on St.Barts. My wife and I and 4 children, along with her sister went to St. Barts. The seven of us traveled to the beaches, a few restaurants and site seeing all in a Moke. It was a great adventure and we have been back many, many times.

----------


## Dennis

Lisa and I were engaged and planning our honeymoon in 2001. A client of hers had just come back from this place called St Barth's and suggested it to her.

We knew NOTHING about it and this forum didn't exist, of course.

We used a travel agent to book our trip, staying at the Guanahani.

Our original wedding date was 11-11-01. When 9-11 happened that September and all air travel stopped for a while, we were not sure if we would still be able to travel internationally. Thankfully, we were but had to move the wedding to 11-9 due to limited flights from Memphis to ATL. 

SO, off we went only to arrive too late to make our Winair trip over from SXM. We watched the small plane taxi away from gate 10 not knowing what to do.

Luckily, some fellow travelers had missed the flight as well and they were more seasoned ST Barths travelers. They suggested we grab a taxi and head to the ferry.

Awesome, we thought. Sounds romantic!

Well, we all know what the ferry is like. It was loud, smelled of diesel and, of course, was not "romantic" at all unless the sounds of people vomiting is a kink.

We made it to shore without losing our stomach contents. Our fellow travelers grabbed a cab, offered to split the cost since their villa was almost to the Guanahani.

We stopped at their villa, had a tour (amazing) and headed to the G.

It was late, we were tired and hungry. We showered, dressed and headed to the main restaurant. Charles Darden was playing, and it was the first moment I knew we had picked the right place. Remember, we had not seen the island in daylight yet.

So, I was made to go change into long pants.

A woman at the next table had a Yorkie sitting on the table eating its meal from a beautiful bowl. Golfer Jim Fyruk (sp) was seating across the way.

The entire week was a blur. We rented a Smart car. Our first and last time. I slid down the Caramuche hill in a drizzle. 

The entire staff the Carl Gustaff restaurant hugged us and walked us out to our car. It wasn't until I got home and realized that tipping was included that I realized why they showed us so much love. I was tipping like a rock star!

Lisa ordered oysters at the Eden Rock, and one was bad, so she attempted to send them back. The waiter returned, placed the oysters back down and said that the chef says they are fine!


It took us 10 years to make it back and although we are not an every year couple, it is still a magical place that we hope to return to soon.

----------


## debd

> 1980-2010.



Closer to late 1980's for us.

First trip was just me.

Early memories - a wonderful El Sereno staff to watch over me.  First $ eye opening Marigot Bay order of salad and water for lunch.  Taking what felt like a hundred tries to make a 3 point turn, in a Moke, in the dark, when I discovered the street heading up from Tamarin ended pretty quickly (back then).  The (rare) phones in front of Tamarin and the "bar" in Flamands.

Then, shortly after, with Jac, starting from Le Select and on to the sisters at La Marine, only to find I had "lost" my wallet (left on a table at Le Select).  Sisters said not to worry about the bill.  Police were closed (it was after 5 pm).  Next day, police were annoyed the finders would not turn in the wallet to the police.  Wallet retrieved, intact, with only compensation being multiple rounds of Red Stripes for the visiting sailors.  Then back to pay our bill at La Marine.

Have been back every year since, once, (sometimes) twice a year, except year 1 of pandemic.  Have tended to favor SBH over some of the other beautiful islands out there.  Truth be told, island has lost a little of its appeal for us for some of the reasons listed above.  But, will happily spend our upcoming time, with each other, on the beach, visiting the bakery and the U, dining at Eddy's and enjoying du pain, du fromage et du vin while savoring the sound of the waves rolling in.

----------


## tgdallas

Our first time on the island was 2004 and we have been a total of 9 times (a relative newbie!), with the most recent being 12/6/22-12/13/22. Already looking at dates for December '23! So much has changed in the 18 years that have passed since the first trip. The most significant to me is the traffic and the disappearing green hillsides due to all of the villa construction. Many restaurants have come and gone that we liked or loved: Maya's, Wall House, Le Route de Bucaneers, K'fe' Messai, Mandala, Carl Gustaf, Le Sapotieller (sp?), Andy's Hideaway, La Gloriette, Pipiri Palace, etc. Still a world of wonderful restaurant experiences to enjoy though! And we used to have to go into Gustavia to the Internet Cafe on the 2nd floor of a building in order to check email! We've stayed in three different villas in Pointe Milou (2x each), one in Marigot, one in Lurin, and one in Petite Saline.

----------


## debd

"And we used to have to go into Gustavia to the Internet Cafe on the 2nd floor of a building in order to check email!" tgdallas

Oh, yuh.

----------


## Cwater

> Lisa and I were engaged and planning our honeymoon in 2001. A client of hers had just come back from this place called St Barth's and suggested it to her.
> 
> We knew NOTHING about it and this forum didn't exist, of course.
> 
> We used a travel agent to book our trip, staying at the Guanahani.
> 
> Our original wedding date was 11-11-01. When 9-11 happened that September and all air travel stopped for a while, we were not sure if we would still be able to travel internationally. Thankfully, we were but had to move the wedding to 11-9 due to limited flights from Memphis to ATL. 
> 
> SO, off we went only to arrive too late to make our Winair trip over from SXM. We watched the small plane taxi away from gate 10 not knowing what to do.
> ...



Cheryl & I kept on tipping and wondering why everyone on St.Barth is always happy!  Cheryl still does not like to eat at Eden Rock.  I love the pizza and an expensive bottle of wine there.  Sitting on my favorite beach is a spiritual experience.

----------


## noel

We had a picture of our daughter Joan at 11 months at the old airport, in 1983.  She was sitting in the dirt playing with a puppy.  I can't find the original but JEK posted it on this site within the last couple years wondering whose photo it was. 
 John, any help?
Thanks!

----------


## JEK

> We had a picture of our daughter Joan at 11 months at the old airport, in 1983.  She was sitting in the dirt playing with a puppy.  I can't find the original but JEK posted it on this site within the last couple years wondering whose photo it was. 
>  John, any help?
> Thanks!



I will look but older posts seem to be gone bye bye

----------


## JEK

That didn’t take long!
https://www.sbhonline.com/photo-gall...tage-st-barts/

----------


## amyb

A photo worthy of the hunt. Adorable girl and  quaint airstrip.

----------


## noel

Thanks John and thanks Amy!
Joanie is now 40 and on the faculty of Washington University Medical School here in St. Louis.
Best,
Tim

----------


## JEK

Loads of other interesting photos at that link.

----------


## NYCFred

> "And we used to have to go into Gustavia to the Internet Cafe on the 2nd floor of a building in order to check email!" tgdallas
> 
> Oh, yuh.



Yup.

And Carole (Le Ti) was commuting from St Martin selling ads in her guidebook.

Rented Villa Polo. Was a bakery down the driveway around back of Le Ti at the time where they'd sell baguettes + croissants for cash in the AM

Brought the 2 daughters. We had to try about 6 restos in Gstavia before finding one that had something they'd both eat.
They didn't see the island for another 25 years...

Found Birdy (SCUBA) and dove w him for the next 20 years.

Winair ran service weekly to Saba. Hopped a plane, met at the airport by Sea Saba and off for a day of diving. Return to airport to discover Winair had canceled the SBH return. Got on a flight to SMH in a wet t shirt, flip flops w a dive bag + a credit card. Figured I'd get a room somewhere. 
Landed SMH + pilot says "Shhh!". Walked me + a few bird watchers across the tarmac to another aircraft and off to SBH we went, just before dark. Immigration? Hah!
Pre cell phone days, so my poor wife had been hanging at the airport for hours.
Fun times.

----------


## JEK

> Yup.
> 
> And Carole (Le Ti) was commuting from St Martin selling ads in her guidebook.
> 
> Rented Villa Polo. Was a bakery down the driveway around back of Le Ti at the time where they'd sell baguettes + croissants for cash in the AM
> 
> Brought the 2 daughters. We had to try about 6 restos in Gstavia before finding one that had something they'd both eat.
> *They didn't see the island for another 25 years...
> *
> ...

----------


## Marty

> That didnt take long!
> https://www.sbhonline.com/photo-gall...tage-st-barts/
> 
> Attachment 64395

----------


## Hawke

Great to see your post Fred and hope all is well with you and your family.

----------


## ChasBidd

March 1968.  Seen a couple of changes.

----------


## amyb

Ding ding ding! I would guess you win this one  has.

Aren’t you supposed to be using your time writing your memoirs for us?

----------


## ChasBidd

Memoirs best told in person.  Always happy to tell tales, true or otherwise.

----------


## amyb

Here’s to our next time. Hope it’s soon.

----------


## shihadehs

Our first year was also the opening year of Manapany.  Stayed there for a few days after a business trip to St. Croix.  That was it for us.  After that we were villa people.  Never stopped going except for Covid
Our first car was a gurgel. Our first favorite restaurants were Select and lunch at Tamarin. We would hike to Columbier with a cooler of Heineken and our Ban de Soleil and fry on the beach all day.  The island has changed, more of a corporate feel in lots of places which we stay away from.  We still know how to find our go to spots that remind us of why we fell in love with the island.  It’s still there.

----------


## amyb

Agree. Seek and you will find what makes you happy here.

TO EACH HIS OWN.

Or

AHHH, ST BARTHS!

----------


## Hawke

> Our first year was also the opening year of Manapany.  Stayed there for a few days after a business trip to St. Croix.  That was it for us.  After that we were villa people.  Never stopped going except for Covid
> Our first car was a gurgel. Our first favorite restaurants were Select and lunch at Tamarin. We would hike to Columbier with a cooler of Heineken and our Ban de Soleil and fry on the beach all day.  The island has changed, more of a corporate feel in lots of places which we stay away from.  We still know how to find our go to spots that remind us of why we fell in love with the island.  It’s still there.



Great comment. I agree 100%!

----------


## Cwater

> Our first year was also the opening year of Manapany.  Stayed there for a few days after a business trip to St. Croix.  That was it for us.  After that we were villa people.  Never stopped going except for Covid
> Our first car was a gurgel. Our first favorite restaurants were Select and lunch at Tamarin. We would hike to Columbier with a cooler of Heineken and our Ban de Soleil and fry on the beach all day.  The island has changed, more of a corporate feel in lots of places which we stay away from.  We still know how to find our go to spots that remind us of why we fell in love with the island.  Its still there.



totally agree with how to find our go to spots that remind us of why we fell in love with the island.  Perfect

----------


## mattdinzey

> Our first year was also the opening year of Manapany.  Stayed there for a few days after a business trip to St. Croix.  That was it for us.  After that we were villa people.  Never stopped going except for Covid
> Our first car was a gurgel. Our first favorite restaurants were Select and lunch at Tamarin. We would hike to Columbier with a cooler of Heineken and our Ban de Soleil and fry on the beach all day.  The island has changed, more of a corporate feel in lots of places which we stay away from.  We still know how to find our go to spots that remind us of why we fell in love with the island.  It’s still there.



A Gurgel!! I remember taking out the rubber plugs in the floor and washing out the sand with a bucket of water!!  Favorite spot for people watching? Select! One of our favorite lunches was at Santa Fe after a morning on the beach at Gouverneur. My Mom was shocked at the price... "25 Euros for a SANDWICH???" I reminded her that it was a sandwich on St. Barths, overlooking Gouverneur and the Sea...

----------


## amyb

Still a breathtaking location and terrific for lunch and dinner too.

----------


## cec1

> Still a breathtaking location and terrific for lunch and dinner too.



+1!

----------


## Diver

I first landed in St Barts from St Marten via Winair in 1982. Everybody rushed off the plane, jumped in their cars and left quickly. I stood there with my sea bag and my passport dutifully in hand. NO customs. NO immigration were there. Completely closed up little shack of an office was all I saw. And a small, empty parking lot. 
I walked up to the ridge and hitched a ride in to Gustavia. I bought my first sailboat that day, a 37' Gaff Rigged Yawl. SB was my home for over four years. With many trips to St Marten, BVI, and down South to Bequia(Sail Week/Bequia Regatta). I taught diving occasionally. Gave PADI Certifications.

The French Franc went to TEN fricking francs to the US Dollar under Reaganomics. Americans drank Loius Rodier Pink Champagne for lunch...$11 per bottle under the new exchange rate.

Anybody remember La Trinquet? It was a place right on the water in Gustavia where  I had (INEXPENSIVE back then!) breakfast every morning in 1982 BEFORE they tore it down and built the town wharf. 

I got tired of rowing my tiny dory, so I eventually got a new  12' Zodiac and a new Evinrude 15hp 2 stroke. That combo was plenty fast and (mostly) dry. It got stolen at a huge party on a power boat. Tender theft is like cattle rustling. People were killed over stuff like that. I never found mine. I had to dig deep and buy another one. With thick wire and a huge lock.

----------


## Hawke

Good old days.

----------


## amyb

> Good old days.



Fun playing DO YOU REMEMBER?

There sure have been marvelous dining experiences during our visits here since 1993. Our very first dinner, our anniversary, was Francois Plantation. Just sayin’  that was sure a hard one to beat!

----------


## elgreaux

Other old timers might remember Les Lauriers, Chez Tati, La Maison Blanche, La Veille France, Le Bon Coin, Le Relais... there have been so many different places over the years.. I think all if the above no longer have restaurants at the given locations...

----------


## cassidain

I vaguely remember enjoying an open air pizza place in Saint-Jean (I think) that someone reminded me was named Topolino (I think) ???

----------


## KevinS

> I vaguely remember enjoying an open air pizza place in Saint-Jean (I think) that someone reminded me was named Topolino (I think) ???



I never ate there.  My recollection is for three different names at about the same location, where Eden Rock's operations are, across the street from the former Filao hotel (now various ER suites).  The names that I remember are L'Enverse, Topolino, and Cups.

----------


## Cwater

> I vaguely remember enjoying an open air pizza place in Saint-Jean (I think) that someone reminded me was named Topolino (I think) ???



yes Cheryl & I would walk across the street from Filao.  She loved that they had hooks for her purse.

----------

